# Sad News!



## Shiva (Jul 17, 2011)

Geneviève Lecoufle, daughter of Marcel Lecoufle, died quietly of cancer saturday night in hospital. I never met her but I know many people on this forum and elsewhere who did and always had good words for her. My sympathy for the family.
The news was communicated today to the direction of the Société des Orchidophiles de Montréal whose direction has had close relations with the Lecoufle family for many years. 
May she rest in peace.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 17, 2011)

I heard it few hours ago...speachless...Another great loss of the orchid world!I had the pleasure to know her and was a really nice person,and has been part of my growing passion about orchids when I was young.
Unfortunately few weeks Ago also mr Sandro Giorgi,owner of join venture Giorgi and Lecoufle,italian home for lecoufle orchids,passed away.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2011)

I admired Geneviève, the few times that I was in the Marcel Lecoufle nursery in Boissy-St-Leger, for being able to take care of these large collections with her daughter, as well as for her great knowledge !!!!!

Rest in peace Geneviève

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2011)

My sympathy, also.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Please convey our condolences from the forum.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 18, 2011)

My deepest condolences.

Ramon


----------

